# Snails how to prepare,(blue tongue skink)



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi, 
i know blue tongue's have a good appetite and i want to know how to prepare snails for them: 
1) do you keep shell on or off?
2) could you feed them wild snails?
3) do you boil them or leave them live in the viv?
4) do you kill them or let them have snail slime all ova the viv lol?

thats all for now s/he is young so want to get him in a good varied diet, thanks in advance for reading,

soph xx


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

I use snails for a couple of BTS, 4 juvenile pink tongues & a pair of eyed lizards. I collect wild caught snails from locations where I can be positive that they have not ingested slug pellets etc. Notwithstanding I keep them alive for a couple of days feeeding on fresh food as anything in thier system is cleared pretty quickly. I then freeze tehem so they are available when I want them plus this helps kill any bacteria that may be in their system.

I feed the BTS & Eyed whole snails, ie shell still on, they crack them open with any problem/good source of calcium, these I fully defrost & wash. For the Pink Tongues, I let part defrost then de-shell & chop up, chopping them up whilst still part frozen is much less messy, as the pink tongues grow I will feed them small snails still in the shell.

I've just aquired a couple of baby giant african landsnails, once these grow I will use their offspring to supplement wild caught snails.

Hope this helps.


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

awww thanks sooo much that has helped loads, really appreciate it,


sophie x


----------



## strangemouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I feed my blue tongue skink surplus baby and juvenile giant African land snails whole (the crunching is pretty gross though). 

If you use wild snails I agree with Aimo, keep and feed them on carrot or whatever for a few days to purge their guts and then freeze to kill any parasites. Wild snails can have quite a few parasites which can be passed on. There was a recent case of a chap getting lungworm after eating a snail for a dare but I can't find a link unfortunately.


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

I think I read somewhere that if you catch wild snails to feed them carrot I think it was, and wait until their poo starts coming out an orangy colour, then you know that their system has cleared through!


----------



## KDB (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes it was on Gordon Ramsey LOL!
I use GALs and stick them in whole just with some veg in a bowl to keep them there- trust me they are never there for long!!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I've got about 8 adult gals that I should be breeding for food but I just can't be bothered with them. I need to cut down to 2 really.
Anyone want some snails?
I've used wild snails before, just washed them and put them in. It's hilarious watching the skinks carry them around

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

how far are you from me? i would have a few snails! lol


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

> how far are you from me? i would have a few snails! lol


Halifax, doesn't show your location on my phone

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

From Halifax, with relevant traffic (M62 el crappo at best of times) about 1.5 hrs! I, too would have some if you were nearer, would pay for em, too.

Dave


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

mrhoyo, are you the dude going to the inaugeral manchester Reptile meet from Halifax ? if so & any snails going begging then I'll happily take some off your hands :2thumb:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not unfortunately no.
I think postage will be steep on them too.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

